# Boiled chicken & rice question



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just made Hank some boiled chicken & rice for dinner tonight, he has a touch of diarrhea and didn't eat his breakfast. He's acting fine, so I'm not concerned yet.
I gave him 1/2 of a large boneless chicken breast with about a cup of rice mixed in. He ate it and was looking for more! I'm going to give him the same in the morning.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response! I feel like Zoey is also looking for more and that is why I wasn't sure if I was feeding her enough, or does she just love that chicken and rice combo  Tonight I gave her 3/4 cup of chicken and 3/4 cup of rice. Does that seem right?


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feed Jake 3 cups of dog food. When I feed him boiled chicken breast and rice I normally do about half cup of chicken breast (about half a breast) an half a cup of rice. I then add a hard broiled egg and a carrot cut up in pieces to make sure his tummy is fully satisfied. I feed him this 3 times a day when he has diarrhea (When he gets to our cat food when he isn't supposed to). He loves it alot. In fact I actually give him about 1/2 cup of dog food and 1/2 of everything listed above most of his meal to make sure he is getting a good nutrition but I don't do it all the time.

I know it sounds a bit over board to always cook for him but its worth it for my boy and i know he absolutely loves it. When I'm cooking for him he sits next to me in the kitchen floor because he knows im cooking for him.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

ssbon18 said:


> I feed Jake 3 cups of dog food. When I feed him boiled chicken breast and rice I normally do about half cup of chicken breast (about half a breast) an half a cup of rice. I then add a hard broiled egg and a carrot cut up in pieces to make sure his tummy is fully satisfied.


That is a good idea about the egg and carrot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimi (Sep 26, 2009)

i strongly Agree


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If they are having symptoms like diarrhea or vomiting (which is why you are doing the chicken and rice) I would only give half of what you usually feed.
Just think: when you have an upset stomach do you eat the same amount of food as normal?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

At what age can you start feeding chicken and rice?

I will be getting my pup in 2 weeks and plan on giving him some every once in a while (even if he doesnt have diarrhea, just to spoil him). I am going to wait a month or so before I start feeding him because I want him getting comfortable in our house and with his food first, but like I said what age is it alright to feed chicken and rice?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My vet recommends a couple of cups total and more rice than chicken when Copper has stomach problems.

I also give him a pepcid AC as recommended by my vet and he is usually better in 24 hours.

I'd think giving a pup some boneless, skinless boiled chicken breast is fine as a treat. Probably no more than a cup, but I haven't raised pups so am not sure.

Copper loves it and would eat a bucketful.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby has had chronic diarrhea and I found that boiled rice did nothing for her. I ended up giving her an imodium (per Dr's orders) to stop the diarrhea and her doctor gave her an antibiotic. She has probably had a slight infection for quite awhile and never showed up in a stool sample. She has been great for the last 3 weeks on her regular diet.

I give her plain white bread to settle her stomach, pumpkin, rice baby food (easier to digest then brown rice) and usually put her on canned ID. After she has done well for a few days I vary gradually switch her back to her regular food. I sometimes chop and boil russet potatoes, the starch will stop the loose stools.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My boys had diarrhea and vomiting earlier this week and I fed them chicken breast and rice. Yesterday, I added green beans and today, boiled eggs. I am going to keep cooking for them as I just don't trust dog food companies anymore.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions! 

I also heard of adding green beans, thanks Kirby'sMom for sharing that too. Does that help as a filler or help with diarrhea or both? 

I actually took Zoey to the vet today.... last night we were up almost every hour to go out and it was day 3 of diarrhea.... So she is eating the ID canned food (which she LOVES) and also taking some meds just in case of infection. They did a stool sample and everything turned out OK. Hope she is nearing the end of this. It is no fun for either of us!!


----------

